# Show me your Pet Clips!



## MericoX

Either pics of a cute pet clip you've done on a dog you've groomed... or a cut you'd have your dog be in.

Lincoln and Tsuki are due for trims. I wanted to grow them out over the winter but with their coats still changing (they're about a year) I want it short and simple.

Thanks!!


----------



## Harley_chik

I like more stylized clips. Here's the German and I think the Modern (not 100% positive that's what it is). I would guess the third pic is a lamb trim w/ short ears.


----------



## WonderPup

You're correct, thats a modern Harley Chick. 

I like a nice lamb clip for an easy pet style, Almost the same length all over with slightly longer but well blended in legs. There are all sorts of variations on the lamb when it comes to how well blended you want to do the legs. Le'me see if I can dig up some photos... I may have one or two. I know Aiden just put her boy in one, it's in the photo section.


----------



## WonderPup

Here we go (click on them, the pictures get bigger)


This is a well blended lamb, hand scissor all over (but you can do it shorter and get the exact same look) that I was going to grow out into a modern... then another groomer ruined it.



Shorter lamb clip with moustache. This is a #2 snap on comb or a #4 blade on the body- can't remember which just now, and a 0 gaurd just skimmed down the outside of the legs. This is one of my favorite lengths for a lamb clip 2 G body, 0 G legs or scissor well blended. 


Jazz in a same length all over - not a lamb clip but still cute. It's about an inch in length. 


Same dog as the first in a more Miami... well kinda. It ws the best I could do to try and fix what the previous groomer did. Arrggg! Anyhow, it's a cute style I think. This one has a crest also, meaning the hair on the back of the neck is longer than the body and scissored to be blended in, gives a more elegant neckline = more style. The body length here is another 2 snap on comb, my fav length for still fluffy but almost no brushing required so doesn't matt.


----------



## Cdnjennga

Harley_chik said:


>


I noticed this one in your other photo thread. I really like it! Perhaps my little guy will end up in a clip like that.


----------



## Birdie

Oooh Harley I LOVE that first one you posted. I plan to get Desmond in that once he's older.  

Right now I have him in a lamb trim. Blended the legs in a lot though, he's just under 1/2 inch on his legs, and a little less than 3/8 on his body. I agree with WonderPup that a Lamb Trim is good for easy-maintenance pet clips. 

I like this as well:









It's short all over, but still leaves a bit of fluff for cuddling. It's not too hard to brush at all, so it would make the coat change easier.


----------



## WonderPup

*a few more*





Top two are mostly unblended lamb trims if you want to name them. First one was Saleen's first haircut and the second was taken about 6 weeks later. 


Now that her coat is begining to change this is what Saleen looks like now. It's a #4 on the body and a 0 snap on skimmed on the legs with tight scissoring to blend. You could call this clip a lot of things. The ears were shaved with a 10 blade two months prior.


----------



## wishpoo

Herley _ thanks for great photos !!!!! I love them all ! My Mom used to clip our spoo in somewhat modified Dutch clip - I wish I have a photo. It looked so nice and I never saw USA dogs in that clip. It would be like white dog that you posted but with body shaven shorter and whole legs left longer !!!


----------



## flyingduster

Some Paris pics....

her Desi trim at the moment:









her full german trim:









An old pet trim on her:










Saffy and Hestia (left and right) both have more of pet clips on them, leaving enough length to look nice, but not huge amount of hair...









more to come...


----------



## flyingduster

an old boy , left with a bit of hair for winter:









more of Paris:

























Generally for a nice pet trim, I use maybe a 3/4" or 5/8" snap on comb over the body, or perhaps as short as a 4F or 5F if it's a dark poodle and/or has a thick coat (Paris can't pull that off, her skin shows through her coat when it's that short!) and the legs done either by hand (if using a snap on comb on the body) or using a 1" or 3/4" snap on comb if the body is shorter... Ears, head, and tail all styled to suit your preferences!


----------



## jak

This was Saffy's clip for a group show where we entered four white spoos








This was her NDTA (National Dog Training Assembly) clip









This was her within the first couple months of having her, a sort of grown out miami type clip









This is her farm type clip lol, not very effective if you look at the chocolate spoo thread








http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=2557&highlight=chocolate+spoo


----------



## jak

This is my granparents spoo as a puppy in a puppy type clip
















and this is like 6 months of topknot growth lol

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jak

And some more















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mandycasey'smom

awsome pics everyone I love them all. I had grown Mandy out but then we moved she got spayed and I got pnomonia and well she is shaved back down to the bikini and not a very good one as I had just cut off her pom poms since she grew out so well LOL. She also had iodine stains on her back from her spaying.
She is also has licked all her front legs so they have that icky pink fur I wanted cut off.
She is bathed and dryed so just need to scissor her up and then let her grow again.
I had cut her top knot back not long ago to so she is a growing work in progress s I love her with a long top knot blended to her ears never that line at ears.
Casey has been rough clipped way down with the longest guide comb so needs a bath and scissoring. I can't believe how long and Matted he got in just a short busy month.
Everyone feeling great now so bath and finishing is coming


----------



## creativeparti

heres a fue of mine


----------



## Harley_chik

Newpoodlemum, Jak and Wonder, those are great pics!!!

Maybe you guys could help me. I've pretty confused on the difference between the modern and the lamb clip. I can tell that the modern has more neck hair, but what are the other differences?


----------



## WonderPup

Harley chik, 

From The Kalstone grooming book; 
"The modern clip most closely resembles the American Lamb clip, but is exicuted with a european flair" The book also notes that there is to a be a clean unbroken line from topknot to base of tail with no seperation between hindquaters and mane. 

So basicly it is a stylized lamb clip. 

Here it is important to note that here in the US many groomer A) don't leave a crest on any poodle, and B) are in the habit of making the legs much more obviously full than the body. Meaning that many many groomers here don't know the difference (or for that matter reconize one) between the town and county (shaved body, full legs with split between the leg so it isn;t a banded clip), and the lamb clip. You could never shave the body and leve big puffy legs rounded at the hips and shoulder and call that a modern. Likewise you could not call a clip where the groomer began the clipperwork at the base of the skull and clipper the neck the same length as the body a modern. 

From the Kalstone book again (begining instructions for the lamb clip)
"starting at the base of the skull and cliping towards the tail use the snap on comb attackment to shorter the hair on the back and sides of the neck and down the back to the tail"

Does that help?


----------



## wishpoo

Jack - all of your poodles are ADORABLE !!!!! I love all of the "cuts" : ))) !!!


----------



## jak

wishpoo said:


> Jack - all of your poodles are ADORABLE !!!!! I love all of the "cuts" : ))) !!!


Thanks  They are all of Saffy that we have taken over the last year, except the Puppy


----------



## wishpoo

Boy, wish you live closer LOL OR, maybe it would be good to move to NZ ha ha, the economy SUCKS here LMAO


----------



## flyingduster

yup, a modern is essentially a lamb trim, but styalised.

A lamb trim has the shorter body coat, with it blending nicely at the shoulders and hips into a longer length on the legs. They can have a little crest too. A basic and simple trim to do!

A modern is essentially the same; it has a shorter body coat, blending nicely into fuller legs, BUT they do tend to have more neck/crest, and the area it blends into the legs is often lower (I take the entire rear end of the dogs down with a 4F or 5F blade, even if the boddy is full and long!) also there's often a little more 'tweaking' done to improve the look of the dog. Generally giving an overall more styley look, but is also harder to execute unless you've been staring at faaaar too many poodle-groom photos... lol!

Wishpoo, I LOVE being able to groom Saff for Jak! He keeps her wonderfully brushed out (un-heard of!) and likes her to look GOOD! It's soooooo nice having a(nother) spoo that I can groom WELL from time to time, rather than a boring ol' shave down. heh. And she's a darling to groom too


----------



## jak

wishpoo said:


> Boy, wish you live closer LOL OR, maybe it would be good to move to NZ ha ha, the economy SUCKS here LMAO


Lol, well all the beautiful grooming is down by Flyinduster, I only give her baths and brush her in between the 2 or 3 months that she goes in for clipping with Flyinduster, you know she got NZ GROOMER OF THE YEAR over here!


----------



## jak

I think I started posting when you did, but got side tracked, so you got in first


----------



## wishpoo

It is so great to see two friends posting together here : ))) and from such a far away place !!! I always wanted to visit NZ , actually that was the first place we imagined moving to when we decided to move from Europe, but sometimes life takes us where it wants and not where WE want. lol

Is "spring" coming down there right now  ??? Landscape on your photos looks so serene : ))) ! Are you close to the Ocean ???


----------



## jak

wishpoo said:


> It is so great to see two friends posting together here : ))) and from such a far away place !!! I always wanted to visit NZ , actually that was the first place we imagined moving to when we decided to move from Europe, but sometimes life takes us where it wants and not where WE want. lol
> 
> Is "spring" coming down there right now  ??? Landscape on your photos looks so serene : ))) ! Are you close to the Ocean ???


Yeah it is spring time now, but sometime you wouldn't know it with the rain we have been having lately, actually come to think of it, it hasn't rained badly for like a week or two lol

Yeah, we live by the sea in Dunedin, Dunedin has a harbour peninsula type thing, and I live on the top part looking over it, which is kinda cool.

NZ is a really cool place IMO lol, definitely worth a holiday, but there seems to be a really big stereotype against poodles! I know it's wrong! lol


----------



## flyingduster

wishpoo, we're in the lil southern city of Dunedin, which is costal. Mind you, ya can never get 'far' from the ocean in NZ anyway, even right in the middle of the country! LOL!

We have a choice of plenty of beaches (quick head count, of at least 5) within 20 mins drive, and more if you go furthur. Jak lives just up form the harbour, so looks out over water too.

And yup, teh daffidols ahve been and gone, so has the blossom now, the rhodos are all out now though, and the days are getting longer! Which does also mean I'm getting in all teh matting dogs from dropping their winter coat too *sigh*

We'll make a thread with general pics of NZ one day for ya


----------



## flyingduster

lmao! we are timing our posts well aren't we!


----------



## wishpoo

"We'll make a thread with general pics of NZ one day for ya "

Awwweee, thanks guys :marchmellow: !!!! That is so kind of you : )))  !!!


I can only imagine how much fun you and your spoos have living in such a cool place  !!! Do you have boats ?! Go fishing, snorkeling and such : )??? It must be fantastic to be so close to the beach : ) and I suppose the Ocean is there nice and warm during summer LOL. I live in CA near the Pacific but NO WAY one can swim here - yuck - cold and murky waters LOL Fog every morning that lingers till 11 am O_O . Luckily I am somewhat inland so I do not have fog and sunshine "rules" here ; ) ! 

Is skiing season over up in the mountains ??? : )))


----------



## wishpoo

OH MYYYYY GOOOODDDD !!!!! I just watched this on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK7dl99Bwaw

What a BEAUTIFUL place a Dunedin is :congrats: !!!! I do not know what is cooler - the nature or that University LOL ????? 

Anyway - first real money we make - we are coming to visit you LOL 

It looks that it is not so warm , as I thought it was , but it is beautiful all the same LOL How did Maori live in such temperate climate "semi- nude" LOL 

Anyways - LOVE DUNEDIN :captain:


----------



## jak

Lol, we don't get very warm temperatures in Dunedin.
In summer, the max we get is around 30 ish (degrees celsius) so, the Ocean is NEVER warm lol, and it is the Pacific too!
Yup, over winter there is skiing in the mountains, mainly down here in central otago, but there are some other skifields scattered around the place.
And in central otago, the weather there is amazing. A wee town (probably not even that, only like 20 or houses) called Ophir, I think this is right, has the biggest extremes of temperature in summer and winter, I mean like the biggest gap between lowest temperature in winter, and highest temperature in summer.
But in Central Otago, where we have a holiday house, over summer it is like 30+ all day every day, which probably isn't much to some of you, but if you lived in Dunedin, you'd understand lol

Yeah, you can go fishing and snorkelling and all that, but I never have much really, just fishing when I was younger. But our neighbour across from us at our holiday house, has a boat, and he takes us on the lake and we go water skiing etc.

And yes, we have one of the best universities around, it is pretty cool, but a shame they don't have vet school, cos that's what I wanna be


----------



## jak

and about 1:03 of that video, where it looks up on the hill over the city, I live on the other side from where the camera is


----------



## flyingduster

hahahaha!!!
It's NOT a warm place, infact Dunedin is often teased as being the 'cold south', and being in a little micro climate around the hills & harbour here, we're also quite damp, and usually cloudy too. lol! Which also means that the sea is NOT warm in summer! Though it is refreshing... heh

I don't really do anything in the ocean. As kids we'd always go swimming (had a bach at the beach and spent christmas' there) but I haven't swum in the ocean in years. I paddle along the edges when walking the dogs along them and nothing else really. Plenty of others swim, surf and boat about etc though! lol. I guess I'm used to it (born and lived my whole life in Dunedin) and I did live right on the beach as a kid for a few years too, so the beach is just normal, and I often don't go there for months, cos ti's always *there* when i do feel like going. 

I do have some pics on my deviantart page: http://flyingduster.deviantart.com/ if you go to 'browse gallery', there's loads of animal photos I've taken, but also some general scenery ones etc including beach ones. heh

FD


----------



## flyingduster

lol, there we go again!

I gotta say, that 30 degrees C, in Dunedin, is *rare* as heck, maybe getting that high literally once or twice in a summer, though into the 20's is common over summer. But at the same time we don't get way cold either, maybe -10 or something, and at most a few inches of snow (that melts within a day or two) maybe once or twice down low in winter...


----------



## jak

flyingduster said:


> lol, there we go again!
> 
> I gotta say, that 30 degrees C, in Dunedin, is *rare* as heck, maybe getting that high literally once or twice in a summer, though into the 20's is common over summer. But at the same time we don't get way cold either, maybe -10 or something, and at most a few inches of snow (that melts within a day or two) maybe once or twice down low in winter...


Lol, again

Lol I meant 20+, 30 would be great for Dunedin!


----------



## wishpoo

Hey guys - thanks for the free touristic tour :first: and Duster thanks for letting me see your Gallery - IT WAS SO MUCH FUN !!! I love all of your photos !!!! : ))) 

Who made those poodle drawings - soooo CUTE !!!!!! All of your animals are adorable and many photos are really fantastic : ) ! 

Jack - next time please make some "smoke signals" on that hill so I can spot you ; )) !!! 

Yeap - LOL, I looked up the climate today and realized that it is pretty "fresh" he he heeee !!!! Sea looks pretty "choppy" , but it is beautiful !!! I am crazy about beaches and if the water is warm and calm (like in Hawaii, Caribbean, or Adriatic sea - of boy - I am in the water since dawn till the dusk and it would not change a bit if I lived by the ocean or not LOL : ))) !!!! I was always dreaming of becoming a Marine Biologist ... Juck Custo series were my "Sesame Street" when I was a child LMAO !!! Yeap - I was a strange child ha ha or maybe I was living by the sea (or in the sea ...like octopus or something)in my previous life he he heeeee...
*
Nobody still answered my question though - how did Maori live without dawn
jackets in June and July* :rofl:


----------



## jak

wishpoo said:


> Hey guys - thanks for the free touristic tour :first: and Duster thanks for letting me see your Gallery - IT WAS SO MUCH FUN !!! I love all of your photos !!!! : )))
> 
> Who made those poodle drawings - soooo CUTE !!!!!! All of your animals are adorable and many photos are really fantastic : ) !
> 
> Jack - next time please make some "smoke signals" on that hill so I can spot you ; )) !!!
> 
> Yeap - LOL, I looked up the climate today and realized that it is pretty "fresh" he he heeee !!!! Sea looks pretty "choppy" , but it is beautiful !!! I am crazy about beaches and if the water is warm and calm (like in Hawaii, Caribbean, or Adriatic sea - of boy - I am in the water since dawn till the dusk and it would not change a bit if I lived by the ocean or not LOL : ))) !!!! I was always dreaming of becoming a Marine Biologist ... Juck Custo series were my "Sesame Street" when I was a child LMAO !!! Yeap - I was a strange child ha ha or maybe I was living by the sea (or in the sea ...like octopus or something)in my previous life he he heeeee...
> *
> Nobody still answered my question though - how did Maori live without dawn
> jackets in June and July* :rofl:


Lol

Ummm, the maori wore gowny type things, my history is terrible, with like feathers I think. They still wear them today at official ceremonies. But I think they were only for special occasions. I think they just wore skins and other warmish stuff. I really don't know lol


----------



## wishpoo

SHAME ON YOU:rofl: What kind of Kiwi ARE you ??? LAMO "Some kind of gowny feathery thing" ound: OMG - I will pee of laughter ahahahaaaaa

Oh boy- I am Ok.... I am Ok.... LMAO I guess you would not know what "throwing the leaf on the ground means than either " if you met a Chief c-c-c-c-c-c ahahhaaaa


----------



## flyingduster

lol! I don't realy care how maoris coped in the cold, they obviously did cope somehow, cos they're quite capable of kicking up a stink now! LOL! *mutters about being a true blue kiwi just as much as blimmin maoris, where are all _my_ special privilages!* :wink:

If the poodle drawings you spotted were in my gallery and not my favorites, then I drew them. One of those is actually Jaks girl Saffy too! (the one with the big floppy hair! LOL) If it was in my favorites folder there, then it could be anyone! lol.


----------



## Olie

I am looking at something like a desi trim and dutch without the clipped ears. For a pet cut. Any thoughts? I have utilzed past threads and see a few I like the desi on Paris.....I like that but then I like the waist of the dutch w/out the lines on the back....hope I got that right. I am looking for a new look for Suri.


----------



## flyingduster

the dutch has many many variations, and just a band around the belly is one of them. To do the line down the back the neck band also needs to be shaved, and I don't personally like that very much either! But if you talk to a groomer about teh dutch trim, and just let them know you ONLY want the band around the waist, they should know what you mean.


----------



## PrincessPiercings

I love all of your trims! They all look so neat and tidy.


----------



## kfmercure

*What amateurs can do with professional clippers*

We just got our new Andis 5-speed clipper yesterday and took it for a spin today. My husband does the clipping and I do the scissor work (that will come tomorrow). We get Lulu done professionally every 4th amateur cut or so, to get her back into shape. 

We used a #7 on her face and tail and #5 on her body. It's shorter than I expected, but hubby was just getting a feel for the new clipper. Thank goodness it grows quickly. There are still some rough bits, but definitely worth the money. And spectacular compared to the $60 Wahl we were using (which was nearly dead).

Obviously we don't follow any style but short. Lulu doesn't seem to begrudge us our lack of skill. She's more clown than princess and goes with the flow.


----------



## FUZBUTZ

Great clipping/grooming job, Lulu looks very pretty.


----------



## kfmercure

Hey, thanks! Much appreciated!


----------

